# UK Riots



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like the UK Govt is winning the battle with the looters


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

He's only annoyed cause they never paid taxes on the goods,

One thing! looters are not clever they would have done better getting into politics where looting becomes legal


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

This is brilliant! hahahaha!


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

It was lucky for Cameron that he had the support of Irish and Scottish mercenaries to crush the rebellion. It was all supposed to be kept quiet but the totally trustworthy Libyan state television got the truth out:

"The rebels of Britain approach Liverpool in hit-and-run battles with Cameron's brigades and mercenaries from Ireland and Scotland. God is Greatest," said a breaking news caption on Libyan TV's morning programme.

see http://www.irishtime...g39.html?via=mr

What I want to know is where were the Welsh mercenaries when all this was going on?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

BRILLIANT.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

well a whsmith emplyee said " we are staying open , at least if the loot some books they will learn something << hehehehe


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I had to close my shop early due to these thugs . well I say thugs there just children lots of em ... in the numbers that were gathering 100+ in my area even at 12/13 years old they are intimidating.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> well a whsmith emplyee said " we are staying open , at least if the loot some books they will learn something << hehehehe


lol, i like it


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> I had to close my shop early due to these thugs . well I say thugs there just children lots of em ... in the numbers that were gathering 100+ in my area even at 12/13 years old they are intimidating.


Crazy isn't it, thats what happens when parents neglect their children, unfortunately as they have not had proper roll models to learn how to parent their children will be the same... a viscious circle.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> I had to close my shop early due to these thugs . well I say thugs there just children lots of em ... in the numbers that were gathering 100+ in my area even at 12/13 years old they are intimidating.


Crazy isn't it, thats what happens when parents neglect their children, unfortunately as they have not had proper roll models to learn how to parent their children will be the same... a viscious circle.
[/quote]

Yep... They're multiplying like rabbits, leaving a small minority of youths who are decent and well behaved. I don't mean to blow my own trumpet, but I feel I am one of the minority; all I can do is watch from the sidelines as youths in general become grouped as one gang of misbehaving thugs. The bad things stand out more than the good things...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The future......That is all


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Brilliant stuff; makes me think of this. The music, not the fashion.


----------

